# usercp and XP



## Nytmare (Jan 31, 2016)

Is there an easy way to swap out the old Latest XP section at the bottom of usercp.php with the newer XP Awards and Laughs information?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 1, 2016)

No, there's no easy way.  Sorry!


----------



## Nytmare (Feb 1, 2016)

Not asking to get rid of it, but is there a reason to keep the old XP information down there?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 1, 2016)

No, not really. I think there might be a toggle to switch that off.  I'll hunt around if I get a moment.


----------

